# 600EX-RT's Delay on 3rd Party Camera



## tatsu (May 1, 2013)

Hi, I couldn't find any other threads with this issue, but if there is one, feel free to just direct me there. 

I've got a pair of 600EX-RT's and was trying to use them with my Fuji X100s, but when I put one in the hotshoe and one off-camera, trying to get only the off-camera one to fire, I get a big nothing. When I set both to fire, they fire in sequence instead of at the same time, with the on-camera one firing first. They're obviously communicating... 

Now, I don't *think* this is due to me not knowing what I'm doing. When I put these on my (recently stolen) 5D or my T2i, in the same configuration, they work as expected. 

I've tried this with a variety of settings, including changing channels, ETTL, manual, adjusting groups, etc. with no luck. 

It seems that I get the pop-pop sequential flash also when I hit the test button on the master as well. Even if I pull it entirely off my Fuji. 

Can anyone explain to me what's going on here? Am I doing something wrong? 

Thanks.


----------



## digital paradise (May 1, 2013)

You're using a Canon RT system on a 3rd party camera. The flash also communicates with the camera as well if you are using ETTL. I would not expect it to work. Time for some 3rd party triggers.


----------



## tatsu (May 1, 2013)

digital paradise said:


> You're using a Canon RT system on a 3rd party camera. The flash also communicates with the camera as well if you are using ETTL. I would not expect it to work. Time for some 3rd party triggers.



I'd understand that with ETTL, but if I put everything in manual mode, I don't get why it shouldn't work. I'm just telling one flash to pop and it should be able to tell the other one to go without any input from the camera. 

Forget the 3rd party camera for a moment, but shouldn't I be able to just hit the test button with both flashes off camera and have the RT system work? 

Is this an artificial limitation put in by Canon to discourage 3rd party use? Or is there some technical issue I'm not understanding?


----------



## tatsu (May 1, 2013)

tatsu said:


> Is this an artificial limitation put in by Canon to discourage 3rd party use? Or is there some technical issue I'm not understanding?


Oh... I searched around some more outside of this forum and found this: 
http://www.fujix-forum.com/index.php/topic/8426-canon-st-e3-rt-solution/

Looks like it's artificial.


----------



## Ewinter (May 1, 2013)

The 600rt is designed to fire in sequence using the Test button so the photographer has the chance to see if all his groups are firing (or her)
sounds like the Fuji is triggering Test pulses


----------

